# Orchid v4 by Robbot



## kimbo (6/11/14)

All i could find on youtube is a Spanish review of the v4 and this.









I must admit the first time i build this RTA (Rebuildeble Tank Atomizer) i went at it the wrong way. The Rose was my first RTA so i was approaching this review with that RTA in mind and that did not work. So i redid everything looking at the Orchid from a different angle. So here are take two 

The Orchid v4 is made from 304 SS, all the parts screw in seamlessly. The treads are quite fine but gives a good seal. I did not experience any leaking in testing this RTA.



The topcap is quite heavy with nice o-rings to give you a good seal when everything is screwed tight.




Moving to the rest of the tank, like i said before everything fit together seamlessly and with the big o-rings there are no leaks. You get a plastic middle tank section so watch out for the tank crackers. This tank section looks more like a Kayfun lite tank section, so i am pretty sure the Kayfun glass tank will fit and you can vape all your juice 



Looking at the chimney piece, also well made. The fine threading goes in quite a long way to ensure you screw it down securely.



There are four juice wells on the Orchid and on the clone from Robbot they are nice and deep. With chimney piece screwed down there is good space for the juice to flow to the wicks and then to your coils.




​Looking at the deck you can see machine marks every now and then. I did not see this with the naked eye and only saw them with the photo's. These marks does not hinder the functionality of the RTA. My build is still on there 28g 0.8 ohm. The little screws in the post are just that, very small, even the little blue screwdriver did not work very good, the tip is not sharp enough so it does not take in the screw.




​Looking at the deck from another angle. More marks can be seen here. The post holes are pretty big and quite comfortable to use, i did not have a problem with them.At the bottom you will find two 2mm air holes that direct the air in right under your coil, basically it is a Kayfun with duel coils.



The bottom is pretty clean and you will just find your fill screw here and the copper non adjustable 510 connection. The RTA fits on all the mods i tested it on.



The Orchid looks very good, and it does the job very well. It is just a ***** to open, i spoke to Robbot and they will put some knurling on the bottom for better grip so you can open it more easily.

*Performance*:
At first i did not get the wicking right. To much was used and i chocked he channels, dry hit. Then came the big mistake. I am use to The Rose i can just turn around and open it to work on my coil or wick wile there is still juice in the tank. Well lets just say with a lap full of juice i learned my lesson.

Eventually i got everything right 

As you saw in the photo's i have my coils still in, duel 28g 0.8 ohm and i was amazed at the clouds. If you are a lung hitter you will like the draw in this RTA. Running at 25watt storms were brewing in my room, the flavour was very good, for some reason i got a sweater taste from the Orchid as from the Rose. I must warn you with the duel coil the Orchid tend to go threw juice quite fast before i new it i had to refill again.

*Final word*:
Robbot made a very nice clone here. Everything works very well (if you get it right) i did not feel that the marks made any difference on the threads. I quite like this RTA but i will not swop it for my Rose, if i got this before the Rose this would easily be my ADV, but they say you never forget your first

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dr Phil (13/11/14)

Awesome review I love my orchid .vapes like a tank last night I had to open up the windows in the room as I hot boxes the room lol. If the tank cracks or brakes on me I'll just use my kayfun clear tank or the steal one


----------



## kimbo (13/11/14)

dr phil said:


> Awesome review I love my orchid .vapes like a tank last night I had to open up the windows in the room as I hot boxes the room lol. If the tank cracks or brakes on me I'll just use my kayfun clear tank or the steal one



Keep your eye on the vape mail thread for the next day or so


----------



## Dr Phil (13/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Keep your eye on the vape mail thread for the next day or so


Haha what u got on the way


----------



## kimbo (13/11/14)

dr phil said:


> Haha what u got on the way



Have a look


----------



## HPBotha (13/11/14)

Got my Orchid today ---and daaaamn nice vipe it is! Also got a kayfun 3.1 .... and ya ---pappa like die orchid by far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (13/11/14)

Got my Orchid for my birthday last Sunday from my one true love, first build I also over packed the juice channels 
, however after some YouTube'ing I got the wicking right. Wow she vapes like a SOaB. 
I love It.
Yes it is super juice heavy, isn't that the point, max flavor and Vape?


----------



## Marzuq (14/11/14)

well reviewed. thats a great write up thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

Great review @kimbo 
And very good photos
You do this so well!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

